# SOLVED:klibc won't compile initrd for genkernel

## Fassan

update:   I unmasked genfernel 3.4.0 today and tried it out.  What do you know, it works- I can now compile me an initrd image. 

I have tried vanilla-sources, gentoo-sources.  I use the typical command 

```
 genkernel initrd 
```

 .  I need to use genkernel because I am using lvm on root partition.  The thing is, I have another machine running x86_64 no prob, angd genkernel never craps out on me.  both systems are running testing branch.  I tried downgrading to udev-087, no help. Kernel compiles fine, modules too, thenwhen it wants to make initrd image, someone set us up the bomb.

```
* Linux Kernel 2.6.16-gentoo-r10 for x86_64...

patching file include/arch/sparc/klibc/archsignal.h

patching file klibc/arch/sparc/divrem.m4

patching file klibc/arch/sparc/Makefile.inc

patching file klibc/arch/sparc/MCONFIG

patching file klibc/arch/sparc/smul.S

patching file klibc/arch/sparc/umul.S

patching file Makefile

patching file klcc/Kbuild

* klibc: >> Compiling...

* udev: >> Compiling...

Creating udev_version.h

In file included from /var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:11,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs.h:26,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs_class.c:24:

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h: In function 'getpagesize':

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h:125: warning: nested extern declaration of '__page_size'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h: In function '__getpageshift':

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h:129: warning: nested extern declaration of '__page_shift'

In file included from libsysfs/sysfs.h:26,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs_class.c:24:

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: In function 'fclose':

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:58: warning: nested extern declaration of 'close'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: In function 'fseek':

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:63: warning: nested extern declaration of 'lseek'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: In function 'ftell':

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:68: warning: nested extern declaration of 'lseek'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: At top level:

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:88: warning: no previous prototype for 'fread'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:94: warning: no previous prototype for 'fwrite'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:113: warning: no previous prototype for 'fflush'

In file included from libsysfs/sysfs.h:27,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs_class.c:24:

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:17: warning: declaration of '_Exit' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h: In function '_Exit':

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:18: warning: nested extern declaration of '_exit'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h: At top level:

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:23: warning: declaration of 'abs' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:33: warning: declaration of 'labs' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:37: warning: declaration of 'llabs' shadows a built-in function

In file included from libsysfs/sysfs.h:30,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs_class.c:24:

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:38: warning: no previous prototype for 'isalnum'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:44: warning: no previous prototype for 'isalpha'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:50: warning: no previous prototype for 'isascii'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:55: warning: no previous prototype for 'isblank'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:60: warning: no previous prototype for 'iscntrl'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:65: warning: no previous prototype for 'isdigit'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:70: warning: no previous prototype for 'isgraph'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:76: warning: no previous prototype for 'islower'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:81: warning: no previous prototype for 'isprint'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:86: warning: no previous prototype for 'ispunct'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:91: warning: no previous prototype for 'isspace'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:96: warning: no previous prototype for 'isupper'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:101: warning: no previous prototype for 'isxdigit'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:110: warning: no previous prototype for 'toupper'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:115: warning: no previous prototype for 'tolower'

In file included from /var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:11,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs.h:26,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs_device.c:24:

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h: In function 'getpagesize':

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h:125: warning: nested extern declaration of '__page_size'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h: In function '__getpageshift':

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h:129: warning: nested extern declaration of '__page_shift'

In file included from libsysfs/sysfs.h:26,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs_device.c:24:

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: In function 'fclose':

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:58: warning: nested extern declaration of 'close'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: In function 'fseek':

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:63: warning: nested extern declaration of 'lseek'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: In function 'ftell':

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:68: warning: nested extern declaration of 'lseek'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: At top level:

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:88: warning: no previous prototype for 'fread'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:94: warning: no previous prototype for 'fwrite'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:113: warning: no previous prototype for 'fflush'

In file included from libsysfs/sysfs.h:27,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs_device.c:24:

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:17: warning: declaration of '_Exit' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h: In function '_Exit':

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:18: warning: nested extern declaration of '_exit'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h: At top level:

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:23: warning: declaration of 'abs' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:33: warning: declaration of 'labs' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:37: warning: declaration of 'llabs' shadows a built-in function

In file included from libsysfs/sysfs.h:30,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs_device.c:24:

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:38: warning: no previous prototype for 'isalnum'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:44: warning: no previous prototype for 'isalpha'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:50: warning: no previous prototype for 'isascii'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:55: warning: no previous prototype for 'isblank'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:60: warning: no previous prototype for 'iscntrl'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:65: warning: no previous prototype for 'isdigit'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:70: warning: no previous prototype for 'isgraph'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:76: warning: no previous prototype for 'islower'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:81: warning: no previous prototype for 'isprint'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:86: warning: no previous prototype for 'ispunct'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:91: warning: no previous prototype for 'isspace'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:96: warning: no previous prototype for 'isupper'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:101: warning: no previous prototype for 'isxdigit'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:110: warning: no previous prototype for 'toupper'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:115: warning: no previous prototype for 'tolower'

In file included from /var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:11,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs.h:26,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs_dir.c:24:

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h: In function 'getpagesize':

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h:125: warning: nested extern declaration of '__page_size'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h: In function '__getpageshift':

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h:129: warning: nested extern declaration of '__page_shift'

In file included from libsysfs/sysfs.h:26,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs_dir.c:24:

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: In function 'fclose':

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:58: warning: nested extern declaration of 'close'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: In function 'fseek':

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:63: warning: nested extern declaration of 'lseek'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: In function 'ftell':

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:68: warning: nested extern declaration of 'lseek'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: At top level:

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:88: warning: no previous prototype for 'fread'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:94: warning: no previous prototype for 'fwrite'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:113: warning: no previous prototype for 'fflush'

In file included from libsysfs/sysfs.h:27,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs_dir.c:24:

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:17: warning: declaration of '_Exit' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h: In function '_Exit':

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:18: warning: nested extern declaration of '_exit'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h: At top level:

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:23: warning: declaration of 'abs' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:33: warning: declaration of 'labs' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:37: warning: declaration of 'llabs' shadows a built-in function

In file included from libsysfs/sysfs.h:30,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs_dir.c:24:

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:38: warning: no previous prototype for 'isalnum'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:44: warning: no previous prototype for 'isalpha'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:50: warning: no previous prototype for 'isascii'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:55: warning: no previous prototype for 'isblank'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:60: warning: no previous prototype for 'iscntrl'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:65: warning: no previous prototype for 'isdigit'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:70: warning: no previous prototype for 'isgraph'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:76: warning: no previous prototype for 'islower'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:81: warning: no previous prototype for 'isprint'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:86: warning: no previous prototype for 'ispunct'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:91: warning: no previous prototype for 'isspace'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:96: warning: no previous prototype for 'isupper'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:101: warning: no previous prototype for 'isxdigit'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:110: warning: no previous prototype for 'toupper'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:115: warning: no previous prototype for 'tolower'

In file included from /var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:11,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs.h:26,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs_driver.c:24:

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h: In function 'getpagesize':

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h:125: warning: nested extern declaration of '__page_size'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h: In function '__getpageshift':

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h:129: warning: nested extern declaration of '__page_shift'

In file included from libsysfs/sysfs.h:26,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs_driver.c:24:

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: In function 'fclose':

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:58: warning: nested extern declaration of 'close'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: In function 'fseek':

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:63: warning: nested extern declaration of 'lseek'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: In function 'ftell':

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:68: warning: nested extern declaration of 'lseek'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: At top level:

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:88: warning: no previous prototype for 'fread'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:94: warning: no previous prototype for 'fwrite'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:113: warning: no previous prototype for 'fflush'

In file included from libsysfs/sysfs.h:27,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs_driver.c:24:

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:17: warning: declaration of '_Exit' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h: In function '_Exit':

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:18: warning: nested extern declaration of '_exit'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h: At top level:

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:23: warning: declaration of 'abs' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:33: warning: declaration of 'labs' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:37: warning: declaration of 'llabs' shadows a built-in function

In file included from libsysfs/sysfs.h:30,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs_driver.c:24:

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:38: warning: no previous prototype for 'isalnum'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:44: warning: no previous prototype for 'isalpha'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:50: warning: no previous prototype for 'isascii'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:55: warning: no previous prototype for 'isblank'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:60: warning: no previous prototype for 'iscntrl'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:65: warning: no previous prototype for 'isdigit'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:70: warning: no previous prototype for 'isgraph'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:76: warning: no previous prototype for 'islower'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:81: warning: no previous prototype for 'isprint'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:86: warning: no previous prototype for 'ispunct'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:91: warning: no previous prototype for 'isspace'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:96: warning: no previous prototype for 'isupper'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:101: warning: no previous prototype for 'isxdigit'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:110: warning: no previous prototype for 'toupper'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:115: warning: no previous prototype for 'tolower'

In file included from /var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:11,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs.h:26,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs_utils.c:24:

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h: In function 'getpagesize':

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h:125: warning: nested extern declaration of '__page_size'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h: In function '__getpageshift':

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h:129: warning: nested extern declaration of '__page_shift'

In file included from libsysfs/sysfs.h:26,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs_utils.c:24:

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: In function 'fclose':

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:58: warning: nested extern declaration of 'close'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: In function 'fseek':

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:63: warning: nested extern declaration of 'lseek'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: In function 'ftell':

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:68: warning: nested extern declaration of 'lseek'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: At top level:

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:88: warning: no previous prototype for 'fread'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:94: warning: no previous prototype for 'fwrite'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:113: warning: no previous prototype for 'fflush'

In file included from libsysfs/sysfs.h:27,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs_utils.c:24:

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:17: warning: declaration of '_Exit' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h: In function '_Exit':

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:18: warning: nested extern declaration of '_exit'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h: At top level:

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:23: warning: declaration of 'abs' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:33: warning: declaration of 'labs' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:37: warning: declaration of 'llabs' shadows a built-in function

In file included from libsysfs/sysfs.h:30,

                 from libsysfs/sysfs_utils.c:24:

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:38: warning: no previous prototype for 'isalnum'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:44: warning: no previous prototype for 'isalpha'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:50: warning: no previous prototype for 'isascii'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:55: warning: no previous prototype for 'isblank'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:60: warning: no previous prototype for 'iscntrl'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:65: warning: no previous prototype for 'isdigit'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:70: warning: no previous prototype for 'isgraph'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:76: warning: no previous prototype for 'islower'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:81: warning: no previous prototype for 'isprint'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:86: warning: no previous prototype for 'ispunct'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:91: warning: no previous prototype for 'isspace'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:96: warning: no previous prototype for 'isupper'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:101: warning: no previous prototype for 'isxdigit'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:110: warning: no previous prototype for 'toupper'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:115: warning: no previous prototype for 'tolower'

In file included from libsysfs/dlist.c:30:

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:17: warning: declaration of '_Exit' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h: In function '_Exit':

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:18: warning: nested extern declaration of '_exit'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h: At top level:

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:23: warning: declaration of 'abs' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:33: warning: declaration of 'labs' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:37: warning: declaration of 'llabs' shadows a built-in function

In file included from udev_event.c:22:

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:17: warning: declaration of '_Exit' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h: In function '_Exit':

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:18: warning: nested extern declaration of '_exit'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h: At top level:

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:23: warning: declaration of 'abs' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:33: warning: declaration of 'labs' shadows a built-in function

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:37: warning: declaration of 'llabs' shadows a built-in function

In file included from /var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:11,

                 from udev_event.c:23:

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h: In function 'getpagesize':

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h:125: warning: nested extern declaration of '__page_size'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h: In function '__getpageshift':

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/unistd.h:129: warning: nested extern declaration of '__page_shift'

In file included from udev_event.c:23:

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: In function 'fclose':

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:58: warning: nested extern declaration of 'close'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: In function 'fseek':

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:63: warning: nested extern declaration of 'lseek'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: In function 'ftell':

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:68: warning: nested extern declaration of 'lseek'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h: At top level:

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:88: warning: no previous prototype for 'fread'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:94: warning: no previous prototype for 'fwrite'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdio.h:113: warning: no previous prototype for 'fflush'

In file included from udev_event.c:28:

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:38: warning: no previous prototype for 'isalnum'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:44: warning: no previous prototype for 'isalpha'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:50: warning: no previous prototype for 'isascii'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:55: warning: no previous prototype for 'isblank'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:60: warning: no previous prototype for 'iscntrl'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:65: warning: no previous prototype for 'isdigit'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:70: warning: no previous prototype for 'isgraph'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:76: warning: no previous prototype for 'islower'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:81: warning: no previous prototype for 'isprint'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:86: warning: no previous prototype for 'ispunct'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:91: warning: no previous prototype for 'isspace'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:96: warning: no previous prototype for 'isupper'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:101: warning: no previous prototype for 'isxdigit'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:110: warning: no previous prototype for 'toupper'

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/ctype.h:115: warning: no previous prototype for 'tolower'

In file included from udev_event.c:34:

udev_libc_wrapper.h:143: error: static declaration of 'clearenv' follows non-static declaration

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/stdlib.h:50: error: previous declaration of 'clearenv' was here

udev_event.c: In function 'get_devt':

udev_event.c:45: warning: declaration of 'major' shadows a global declaration

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/sys/sysmacros.h:16: warning: shadowed declaration is here

udev_event.c:45: warning: declaration of 'minor' shadows a global declaration

/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/lib/klibc/include/sys/sysmacros.h:21: warning: shadowed declaration is here

make: *** [udev_event.o] Error 1

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "EXTRAS="extras/scsi_id extras/volume_id extras/ata_id extras/run_directory extras/usb_id extras/floppy extras/cdrom_id extras/firmware" USE_KLIBC=true KLCC=/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/bin/klcc USE_LOG=false DEBUG=false udevdir=/dev all" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

  GEN     klibc/klibc.so

  BUILD   klibc/interp.o

  KLIBCCC usr/kinit/ipconfig/main.o

  KLIBCCC usr/kinit/nfsmount/main.o

  KLIBCCC usr/kinit/ipconfig/netdev.o

usr/kinit/nfsmount/main.c:45: warning: pointer targets in initialization differ in signedness

  KLIBCCC usr/kinit/nfsmount/mount.o

  KLIBCCC usr/kinit/ipconfig/packet.o

  KLIBCCC usr/kinit/nfsmount/portmap.o

  KLIBCCC usr/kinit/ipconfig/dhcp_proto.o

usr/kinit/nfsmount/portmap.c:27: warning: missing initializer

usr/kinit/nfsmount/portmap.c:27: warning: (near initialization for 'call.rpc.prog_vers')

usr/kinit/nfsmount/portmap.c:28: warning: missing initializer

usr/kinit/nfsmount/portmap.c:28: warning: (near initialization for 'call.rpc.proc')

usr/kinit/nfsmount/portmap.c:29: warning: missing initializer

usr/kinit/nfsmount/portmap.c:29: warning: (near initialization for 'call.rpc.cred_flavor')

--

  KLIBCCC dash/memalloc.o

  KLIBCCC dash/mystring.o

  KLIBCCC dash/options.o

  KLIBCCC dash/parser.o

dash/parser.c: In function 'readtoken1':

dash/parser.c:849: warning: 'prevsyntax' may be used uninitialized in this function

dash/parser.c:838: warning: variable 'out' might be clobbered by 'longjmp' or 'vfork'

dash/parser.c:842: warning: variable 'quotef' might be clobbered by 'longjmp' or 'vfork'

dash/parser.c:843: warning: variable 'dblquote' might be clobbered by 'longjmp' or 'vfork'

dash/parser.c:844: warning: variable 'varnest' might be clobbered by 'longjmp' or 'vfork'

dash/parser.c:845: warning: variable 'arinest' might be clobbered by 'longjmp' or 'vfork'

dash/parser.c:846: warning: variable 'parenlevel' might be clobbered by 'longjmp' or 'vfork'

dash/parser.c:847: warning: variable 'dqvarnest' might be clobbered by 'longjmp' or 'vfork'

dash/parser.c:848: warning: variable 'oldstyle' might be clobbered by 'longjmp' or 'vfork'

dash/parser.c:849: warning: variable 'prevsyntax' might be clobbered by 'longjmp' or 'vfork'

dash/parser.c:835: warning: argument 'syntax' might be clobbered by 'longjmp' or 'vfork'

--

* udev: >> Compiling...

COMMAND: make j1  EXTRAS="extras/scsi_id extras/volume_id extras/ata_id extras/run_directory extras/usb_id extras/floppy extras/cdrom_id extras/firmware" USE_KLIBC=true KLCC=/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/bin/klcc USE_LOG=false DEBUG=false udevdir=/dev all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.3.11d

* Running with options: --lvm2 --xconfig --install --gensplash=livecd-2006.0 initrd

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "EXTRAS="extras/scsi_id extras/volume_id extras/ata_id extras/run_directory extras/usb_id extras/floppy extras/cdrom_id extras/firmware" USE_KLIBC=true KLCC=/var/tmp/genkernel/10888.3949.17252.31615/klibc-build/bin/klcc USE_LOG=false DEBUG=false udevdir=/dev all" target..
```

If anyone knows what might be going on, I would love to fix this.Last edited by Fassan on Thu Jun 22, 2006 11:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fassan

other machine soesn't appear to be using klibc to compile the initrd image...

How do I switch the default compilers for genkernel?  :Idea: 

----------

## Enverex

I have the same issue and it means I'm currently unable to boot. If someone could provide some insight to this it would be appreciated.

----------

## thanster

I'll have to jump up and say me too!!

----------

## Lord Aragorn

same problem here, anyone can help?

----------

## jmmf

And the same happens to me.

It started after I upgraded the contents of /usr/share/genkernel/pkg , and I did it because I was no longer able to boot using Kernel v2.6.17-gentoo-r1

My System boots to a 147 GiB. RAID-0 built (by MotherBoard's AIC-7901 SCSI BIOS set-up utility) on top of two 73 GiB. SCSI H.D.s, using "Device Mapper" and "dmraid".

When I compiled the kernel, using "genkernel --dmraid --menuconfig all", compilation went fine, but on booting, my "/dev/mapper/asr-<blah-blah>NN" device files no longer exists... (Booting with Kernel v2.6.15-gentoo-r8 I have no problem.)

I thinked that the problem had to do with UDev v094, because the InitRAMFS image built by genkernel was using UDev v077, so I updated it (copied) from /usr/portage/distfiles to v094.

And the same I did upgrading "LVM2" v2.00.25 to v2.02.05, "module-init-tools" v0.9.15-pre4 to v3.2.2 and "modutils" v2.4.26 to v2.4.27. And after that, genkernel's InitRAMFS creation vomits errors like the ones above. Of course, you have to update version numbers on /etc/genkernel.conf, so genkernel can find the packages. (I'm not using LVM2 anyway, so I'm confident it's not the culprit here.)

While standing on "/usr/share/genkernel/pkg" directory, I just backed-up the "x86" directory, plus the old packages in another directory, alongside with "/etc/genkernel.conf", just in case I run into troubles later.

I'll try to restore module-init-tools & modutils PRIOR to unmask genkernel v3.4.0. Let's see what happens... (Fingers crossed)

----------

## jmmf

Finally, I unmasked & installed genkernel-3.4.0, but alas...

MDev (BusyBox's replacement for "UDev") can't find my AIC-7901 "asr" RAID-0 device... Can't boot anymore.

Should I file a bug under "BusyBox Failures" or so...?

----------

